# Is this any good?



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thinking about going with DCC I have been talking with people on a DCC group and it seems that this Zephyr Xtra is what I need. I understand that it has everything in one box and that I need decoders in my engines to make it work. So my question for you DCC gurus is can I run two or three trains with this box and then also do switching with a fourth loco in a yard while the others continue to run?
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/dcs51/images/DGTDCS51_jpg_350x900_q85.jpg


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes it can , but can *you* watch and run 4 trains at the same time?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Good question Jerry. What I plan on is two loops that can run two trains with Mu's so they can't run into each other. Then I might want to do some switching in a yard while the other two are still running around in circles. My turnouts will be controlled by the usual buttons and run off a separate transformer as will any lighting that I may put on the layout. I can still add signaling and computer control down the road and not have to rewire everything right? At least that's what it looks like to me so far. 
You know it's your fault that I'm doing all this because I really liked what you are doing with your layout. Hadn't been for you I never would have thought about all this. Ha! Pete


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If you plan the track wiring for use with a PM42 & BDL168, you will be good. Study the Digitrax manuals *AND* case studies for examples. I guess you have read the GG&N thread from start to present. Yours will not be near that complex though. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I see what you mean Jerry but can't I at least start off with just the xtra and add the quad and detection units later? I see the value of both units but money is really tight now so I'll be lucky if I can get just the Extra for now. Pete


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, but do not configure the Zephyr for auto reverse. You need to keep it's short circuit protection(default). You will have to do something with any auto-reverse areas. Even if it is only a simple manually set switch.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I purchased a DT400R for club use a few years ago that I used at home coupled with a first generation DCS100 (eight functions only).That went fine for straight DCC decoders but was lacking heavy for Tsunami decoders.

Since I don't need high power (N scale),I purchased a Zephyr Extra to become my command station and am very pleased with it.It gives me an extra throttle and still can use the DT400 as I did before.

Layout isn't completed yet.I'm planning on using the Zephyr's power for the yard and the 5 amps. DCS100 (set as a booster) for the rest of the layout.

One can't go wrong with the Zephyr Extra,you can run a few trains with it (number depends on loco's draws) but additional throttles will be required to enjoy it to it's full extent.

I noted one flaw though (nothing is perfect I guess)...using Tsunami diesel decoders,you can't turn the prime mover "off" with the Zephyr unless you use manual notching.Tsunami's require to press "emer. stop" once to shut the engine off and Digitrax didn't find it useful to have this control on the Zephyr.Otherwise,it is a great command station.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So far I have avoided using any reverse configurations. Just something else to go wrong and I don't need one anyway.
Thanks for your input here Brakeman Jake. Guess I'll go ahead and get me a Zephyr Xtra. Pete


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the Zephyr older version. (2.5 amp) It works fine and I got it cheap. ($75 if I remember correct) Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

hello gentlemen,I,m planning to do what norgale has in mind ^ up above.however I need
some advice on dc conversion to Dcc.My earlier thread was lost in the mix.I'm sorry if I "bud" in on the conversation. I too have in mind what Jerry H. is doing. And I'm using the same type of layout itjust seems, like such a daunting task to convert over a pre existing 
dc layout to dcc. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated on this topic. Thank you, tr1 Also what is a Mu?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

MU...multiple units...when you want to use locomotives together.two or more.

If your layout has no operational problems (shorts,non DCC friendly turnouts,etc),you simply remove your DC powerpack and connect the DCC command station in place of.That simple.Then you'll need a decoder for each of the locos you want to run.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have run my GG&N layout with 6 sound equipped locos and 4 decoder equipped cabooses, 2 extra throttles, 3 PM42s, 2 BDL168s, 3 throttle panels, 3 SE8Cs, & a PR3 with the only command station being a single Zephyr. Don't fret about the capability in your case. The real limitation is the number of locos it can handle if everything else is done right. I use my Zephyr as a backup for my DCS200 or as a bench test unit.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tr1 please feel free to join this conversation. You'll probably have all the same questions that I have so maybe these posts will help you too. One thing about the Zephyr is that the old unit was designated a 50 and the new one is a 51. How long has the 51 been out? I checked my supplier and they are out of the Zephyr so any new ones they get will be the 51 I assume. Pete


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

According to Digitrax,the DCS50 was discontinued in 2010.It doesn't mean you can't get one remaining at some distributor,but I don't see the interest,although the DCS50 was a fine command station.

Then,being able to power more than one loco is fine so I strongly recommend the purchase of an extra throttle like a UT4 or DT402 (in either radio or duplex mode) to fully enjoy the Zehyr.One throttle is limiting....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pete

As Jake mentioned, one throttle is limiting. I can run a number of locos at
one time, but it's sure a lot easier if you've got at least one other controller.

Also, it's more fun. You can hand a family member or bud the other controller.
You then have two engineers, each with his own train. You do have to set
rules. For example: The engineer must make certain that all turnouts are
in his favor before he moves.

DCC is a winner all the way.


Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, I understand,that DCC is the way to go for added realism in the model railroading hobby.However, I still think, it's a daunting task,most likely worth doing. But. Can someone here at the forum,
tell me their experience in converting over from dc to DCC in short short story form? Please. I'm sorry if I keep repeating my self.And, 
I think most if not all wires will be needed to be replaced and or beefed up "guage" wise to handle additional current flow for "Mu" operations.Any thoughts on this matter are greatly appreciated.Thank you,tr1. Currently using 18Awg stranded. wire Bus to Track.Please all don't
reply at once! And thanks again!
Sincerely,
tr1


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If your layout has no issue in DC,it shouldn't have any with DCC.Your locos won't draw more current on DCC than they are on DC and 18 ga. wire should do just fine too.Worst case would be that the Zephyr Extra would push it's full 3.5 amps. wich 18 ga. wire can carry and still remain cold.

Since you are already running DC,I believe you have "block control" to be able to run more than one train at a time meaning you have to constantly throw switches to handle the current from one or more power packs to selected tracks on the layout...DCC means the end of this...no more switch throwing,so these switches are removed so the current is every where on the layout all the time.You can still operate DCC with all the switches so they can be removed and replaced by jumpers one at a time...doing this also allows to remove lengths of wire that then become useless,thus simplifying the layout's wiring greatly.

It may seem daunting but it's not,really.Just proceed slowly,one step at a time.DCC has so many advantages that it's wrthed the effort.I think you'll have other questions coming up...ask away...that's what this forum is for.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tr1

As Jake says, if you are running good as DC, you won't have to
do anything to your track or wiring to go DCC. Just set all of
your track switches to ON and forget them. (I'd keep 'em. You
may want to park a loco on some track and depower it. You use
your existing switch and turn off that track.)

The DCC controller connects to where your old Power Packs did,
through the switches if it was wired that way. But it keeps the same
voltage on the track at all times. Loco and car lights stay on and do not
dim on slower speeds.

The only real work is adding the decoders to your old DC locos.

One caution: If you have any trackside lights or devices powered
by the track they may need to be modified with a simple diode or
resistor. Those are better served by a separate power source, however.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen for your kind words of encouragement. I will proceed with caution.
Reguards,
tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Need to convert to DCC.What is the least difficult way?*

does a common rail track matter with DCC? The layout I'm referring about is of atlas
design and components. Block switches selectors, along with turnout motors. What is the most prudent way for conversion to DCC?
Eventually I'm planning for a PC automated control.:dunno:Thank you in advance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, it's not that daunting at all. For most sets, it's as easy as disconnecting the power feeds from your existing DC pack and connecting to the output of your DCC unit, then installing a decoder in one or more of your locomotives.

if you have a lot of old engines, this may involve a fair bit of soldering, but most new stuff is plug and play.

The only thing that will complicate the wiring a bit is things like multiple blocks, reverse loops, etc. You may have to remove switches or permanently align them to avoid shorts.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> does a common rail track matter with DCC? The layout I'm referring about is of atlas
> design and components. Block switches selectors, along with turnout motors. What is the most prudent way for conversion to DCC?
> Eventually I'm planning for a PC automated control.:dunno:Thank you in advance.


No common rail is not a problem. The reason is, all of your rails
will be powered all of the time through your original Atlas wiring
and switches.

As has been noted, You will disconnect your DC power packs from
all track circuits. (use them to power turnouts and accessories)
you will set yourAtlas power pack selector switches
to, for example, power pack A. Connect the 2 wires from your DCC
controller to the Atlas A input terminals. That should then power all
of your tracks. Put a DCC loco on the rails, punch the button for 
it's 'address' and turn up the speed control. Wow. You are now
a DCC operator.

You can now do things you could not do with DC. Like, for example,
running two trains on the same track in opposite directions. Or
watching your passenger train take the main oval while you
switch cars in your yard all with one controller and without
throwing complex switches. Later you might want to add a
hand held controller. That way you could control one or more
trains and a family member or bud could run others without
interference between them.

Don


----------

